# UGA Soil Test Results - Front & Back Lawn Very Different



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Received my soil test back from the University of Georgia. I have 20K of turf (12K in front, 8K in back) so I decided to separate soil test for the front and back yard. Very different results! Here are the results and if you could help me with a few questions I'd appreciate it.

1) They say 60 pounds of limestone per 1K in the front. Do I need dolomitic or calcitic lime?
1a) I assume I apply that right away?

2) The rec for the front and back is to use just 34-0-0 (3 pounds per 1K) or 46-0-0 (2 pounds per 1K). Does that sound right to only throw down urea?

3) If these fertilizer apps after the initial 15-0-15 in the front only call for Urea, should I just learn to spray them with my PGR and Iron apps every 3 weeks? I enjoy my gregson clark but do like to throw out granular as well just for ease.

Curious what yall think and if you see anything else on this test.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@Mightyquinn I've read your Spray thread a few times now - really appreciate you putting that together! As my soil tests shows I really just need to put down nitrogen (my P & K are medium to high already), I figured with my 20K sq ft of turf the best bet is to spray (and the Gregson Clark is pretty fun to use  )

To apply .5 pounds of nitrogen every 3 weeks, and get my PGR and Iron in, my spray plan is:

- 0.5 pounds of Urea (46-0-0) per 1K of turf to give .23#s of N
- 1 pound of Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) per 1K to give .21#s of N
- Total N is .44 pounds every 3 weeks

- Challenge is I'm used to spraying at 1 Gallon per 1K sq ft. Should I cut the above values in half and spray it twice to keep the same pace as usual?

If so then my last 3 questions are: 
1) You mentioned in 2018 you bought a Nitrogen Stabilizer. Do you think this is still?

2) Any harm in adding my PGR and my iron (FeATURE) to the mix? Or is it better to keep this separate as I want to wash the nitrogen off the grass blades within a few hours?

2a) These I always spray at 1 Gallon per 1K as well. I might be better off just spraying the Nitrogen apps 1st and then going back for the PGR and Iron - or have you found a better solution for ensuring you have enough water carrier for the Nitrogen?

Sorry for all the questions - I read through as many threads as I could before reaching out. Thank you sir!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@gooodawgs

1) I still have the Nitrogen Stabilizer and still use it but not sure how well it works as I haven't really experimented with it enough to say either way. I still add it for "insurance" to my mix as I have a lot of it 

2) You shouldn't have any issues adding the PGR and FEature to your nitrogen mix as that is what I always spray.

2a) Spraying around .5 lbs of Nitrogen through 1 gallon of water/K you should be alright but it's also dependent on the condition of your grass/lawn. As long as the lawn is hydrated you should be ok but just know that the worse that will happen is some leaf tip burn that will go away after a few mows.

Just FYI, I have quit using Ammonium Sulfate as it just seemed too "hot" and I seemed to get leaf tip burn easier with it then I did with Urea. I have been using straight Urea mainly for my Nitrogen and have been quite happy with it as you get a lot of bang for your buck with it. I also spray 3 gallon/K with my setup so I am applying more water with the fertilizer to help offset the burning potential if I'm applying more then .5 lbs of Nitrogen. I will also run my irrigation immediately after for 5-15 minutes just to water it in if it's hot outside and the lawn is on the dry side.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow! Thank you @Mightyquinn (and others as well) that was exactly what I wanted to know. Do you think there's any downside to running irrigation right afterwards when PGR and iron are applied with the urea? I was under the impression those needed to be foliar absorbed?

Speaking of foliar absorption, should I still use the foliar spray tee jet nozzles if the plan is to get it into the soil asap to prevent burn?

I'll try just straight urea as well. Thanks for that tip!

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh yeah, I think I forgot to mention that in my reply, I DO NOT water it in after I spray PGR and Iron but I generally don't add a lot of Nitrogen so it's usually not an issue and then I run the irrigation in the morning.

If you are applying PGR and/or iron use the foliar tips if not and you are watering it in, you could use either tip as it's all getting watered into the soil anyway.


----------

